
Yahoo CEO apologizes in memo, board meets - iProject
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/08/net-us-yahoo-thirdpoint-idUSBRE8460SY20120508
======
SoftwareMaven
I really don't understand what Loeb is doing here. At this point in Thompson's
career, whether he has a CS degree or not just seems completely immaterial. I
can appreciate the "trust" issue, but Yahoo is in such a bad place that
distracting the executive team even more seems like a really bad idea.

The only thing that makes sense to me is that Loeb has his own candidate he
wants in the top spot, so he's going to torpedo anybody he can to get that
person there.

~~~
soupboy
He wants control of the board. And at this point, he probably does not care
much about the executive team or the stock price. The lower it goes, the more
he can buy and thus put even more pressure to get his people on the board.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
To what end? Does he think he can run the company better? Of course, given
some of the decisions that have come out of Yahoo, he might be able to.

------
dethstarr
Yahoo was doomed when it stopped focusing on product and technology. The
"media" company angle doesn't really work for it or another dinosaur: AOL.

The engineers need to take back the company and run it.

------
faragon
In my opinion, he should resign.

------
mml
and rightly he should. as ceo, he really needs to be able to express the
complexity of functions in big-o notation. for shame.

~~~
zafriedman
He should at least be able to derive an efficient algorithm to not being a
lying sack of shit. He should probably resign it's not about the usefulness of
the CS degree itself, I don't think anyone would argue that point. It's about
an organization that is all but on the brink of both cultural and perhaps
total collapse (at least as we know it in its current form), and then the
leader of that organization brings a distraction like this into the mix,
you've got to be kidding me. The only argument that makes some sense for why
he shouldn't go is that he hasn't really been there for any time at all. But
he is absolutely heaping more shit onto an already steaming pile. He shouldn't
have even mentioned it in the first place, I doubt it had very much to do with
him getting hired, and if it did, let's get the board members who think
college major is a sufficient condition for hiring a Fortune 500 CEO out of
there.

------
zbuc
Does anyone have a copy of the full memo?

The snippets posted in the article didn't make it sound like an apology at all
-- more of an "I'm sorry people were so upset about this, but let's forget
it." No real admission of guilt or explanation of why he did it or anything.
There very well may have been in the "extended memo" though, I'd be curious to
see it.

